

Did Steve Jobs demo a Flash-enabled iPhone 3G? - dhs
http://www.iphoneatlas.com/2008/06/12/did-steve-jobs-demo-a-flash-enabled-iphone-3g/

======
walterk
Wasn't the demo canned? I imagine they just edited the Flash message out.

~~~
ivank
Yeah, did anyone visit nationalgeographic.com with Flash enabled before voting
this up?

------
almost
Wow, so they've taken direct evidence that the new iPhone _doesn't_ support 3G
and used it as the only support for saying that it does. That's just silly.

------
allertonm
No.

------
holygoat
Looks edited to me.

